
Effect-Driven QuickChecking of Compilers [pdf] - ingve
http://janmidtgaard.dk/papers/Midtgaard-al%3AICFP17-full.pdf
======
ingve
Seems like the server couldn't handle the HN traffic.

The actual implementation is here:

[https://github.com/jmid/efftester](https://github.com/jmid/efftester)

------
janmi
Thanks for the overwhelming interest! I've put up another copy of the paper
here: [http://people.compute.dtu.dk/janmi/Midtgaard-
al:ICFP17-full....](http://people.compute.dtu.dk/janmi/Midtgaard-
al:ICFP17-full.pdf)

------
0xFFC
It redirects to

>Ups, du overskred CPU forbrug grænsen

It seems link does have problems. Anybody else does experience same thing?

~~~
staticassertion
Yes, and I really want to read the actual pdf :(

~~~
edwintorok
Google cache, if you zoom in its readable:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1BoR02j...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1BoR02jYqRUJ:janmidtgaard.dk/papers/Midtgaard-
al%253AICFP17-full.pdf+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

